# ترحيب : الأخ محمد.المصري مشرفا بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*




*​ 

*يسرني الترحيب بإنضمام الأخ الكريم محمد.المصري *​ 
*لكوكبة المشرفين - قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة -..*​ 
*ونشكر له قبوله بذلك ..*​ 
*



*​ 


*وكما نعلم أن الإشراف تكليف قبل أن يكون تشريف. *​ 
*اسأل المولى سبحانه وتعالى له التوفيق والمعونة والسداد ..*​ 

*تمنياتي له بكل خير ..*
*ولملتقانا كل تقدم وتطور وإزدهار..*
*وللجميع بالخير والرشاد.*
*والله الموفق.*​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ونعم الاختيار
ومن معرفتي بالأخ محمد المصري، أستطيع القول أنه يدرك جيدا أن الإشراف تكليف وليس تشريفا
وأحسب أنه سيكون على قدر المسئولية وأهل لها

ونصيحة له ولكل من يتولى الإشراف...
قبل الإشراف أنت عضو عادي ولك وجهة نظر ومن حقك أن تدافع عنها
أما بعد الإشراف، فيجب أن تفصل تماما بين دورك كعضو يدافع عن وجهة نظره، وبين دورك كمشرف لا يميز بين وجهة نظر ووجهة نظر أخرى، كلهم عنده سواء، ويقف موقفا محايدا من الجميع، مثله مثل الشرطي المثالي، الذي دوره فقط تطبيق القانون دون اعتبار للون أو دين أو منصب أو قرابة

بالطبع هذا رأيي الشخصي!!


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ونعم الاختيار
ومن معرفتي بالأخ محمد المصري، أستطيع القول أنه يدرك جيدا أن الإشراف تكليف وليس تشريفا
وأحسب أنه سيكون على قدر المسئولية وأهل لها

ونصيحة له ولكل من يتولى الإشراف...
قبل الإشراف أنت عضو عادي ولك وجهة نظر ومن حقك أن تدافع عنها
أما بعد الإشراف، فيجب أن تفصل تماما بين دورك كعضو يدافع عن وجهة نظره، وبين دورك كمشرف لا يميز بين وجهة نظر ووجهة نظر أخرى، كلهم عنده سواء، ويقف موقفا محايدا من الجميع، مثله مثل الشرطي المثالي، الذي دوره فقط تطبيق القانون دون اعتبار للون أو دين أو منصب أو قرابة

بالطبع هذا رأيي الشخصي!!


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​​*أجدد شكركم على الثقة التي منحتني إياها الإدارة*

*رغم أن الإشراف تكليف قبل أن يكون تشريفا*

* وأسأل الله أن يوفقني وإياكم إلى كل ما هو خير*
و أن اكون عند حسن ظن حضراتكم​


----------



## التون (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بتوفيق له .....

الف ممبروك لك​


----------



## mohamedtop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## shuaa said (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك​


----------



## freemanghassan (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

ألف مبروك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك اخي اعانك الله وبتوفيقه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى
وفقك الله واعانك


----------



## تولين (11 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه وأعنه.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك للمهندس/ محمد المصري
وأرجو أن يوفقه الله لما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك يا أخ محمد

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك و أعانك الله علي تحمل الأمانه


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووك الإشراف أخي وأعانكم الله


----------



## jomma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك على حمل الأمانة، بالتوفيق انشاالله.


----------



## م.عماد ك (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ محمد المصري
مبروك وأسأل الله لك العون


----------



## خالد السيد علي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك واعانك الله على كل خير
ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## عبدالله النادى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وموفق باذن الله


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للأخ محمد و نتمنى له التوفيق في الإشراف المتميز 
لتطوير القسم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ م.محمد المصري مبارك لكم التكليف بالاشراف على قسم يعد من اهم الاقسام العصرية واحدثها تكنولجيا في العالم 
ارجو من الله ان اسفيد من خبراتكم في مجال الطاقات المتجددة لاني اعشق هذه التقنية وارغب ان اكون اول من يعمل بها في بلادي بشكل واسع 
مبارك لكم وارجو من الله لكم التوفيق والسداد
اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## م عامر (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألف مبروك لأخينا الأستاذ محمد المصري ثقة الإدارة 
ومبروك للملتقى انضمامه لكوكبة المشرفين ...
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## نيفين يونس (11 أكتوبر 2011)

* ألف مبروووووووووك*


----------



## أبومنة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

قواك الله أخى الكريم م/محمد المصرى على أعباء الإشراف فهو فعلا تكليف أكثر منه تشريف


----------



## سمندل السوداني (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانيّ الحارة والف مبروك أخي الكريم * محمد.المصري
إختيار موّفق للغاية وأنت للإشراف أهل باذن الله 
أتمني لك التوفيق :84:
*​


----------



## وسيم80 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## noor-noor (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك​


----------



## طارق أبو جاد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك والى الامام دائمآ


----------



## sayed2051 (11 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## agabeain (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووك بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## بشار رائد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## كاردينيا82 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووك من كاردينيا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكركم على كلامكم الراقي 

و اشكر كل ادارة الملتقى على ثقتهم بي


و اشكر الجميع على مروره الطيب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بأخي المهندس محمد.المصري
مع تمنياتي له بالنجاح التوفيق في مهمته
تحياتي الحارة
*


----------



## architect one (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ محمد مبروك الإشراف وثقة الإدارة مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح 
أخوك architect one


----------



## عدالة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل الخير كل الخير على يديك أخي الفاضل محمد المصري وفقك الله لكل خير 

والف مبروك


----------



## نجانجا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## سهام معمر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك للأخ محمد المصري على هذا التكليف 
اعانه الله لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## إبن جبير (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك أخي محمد ، أسأل الله لك العون والوفيق.


----------



## سالم المريمي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروك*


----------



## engineer sameer (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووك


----------



## SMART2TROY (12 أكتوبر 2011)

:7: :56: الف مبروك اخي محمد و والله انت جدير بها وبما هو افضل منها ولو اني اخاف من ان نخسر مشاركاتك القيمة وعلمك الواسع والذي كنا نستفيد منه, اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح دوما ولعلنا نسمع يوما عن عالم فيزياء مصري يأخذ جائزة عالمية اسمه محمد المصري :56:


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك اخى الكريم واتمنى ان تزيد القسم وتنميه 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرحب بأخي المهندس محمد.المصري
> مع تمنياتي له بالنجاح التوفيق في مهمته
> تحياتي الحارة
> *


 


architect one قال:


> الأخ محمد مبروك الإشراف وثقة الإدارة مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح
> أخوك architect one
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb


 


عدالة قال:


> نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل الخير كل الخير على يديك أخي الفاضل محمد المصري وفقك الله لكل خير
> 
> والف مبروك


 


نجانجا قال:


> *الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك*


 



ramymahmoud1960 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم​


 


odwan قال:


> ألف مبروك
> وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


 


سهام معمر قال:


> مبارك للأخ محمد المصري على هذا التكليف
> اعانه الله لما يحب و يرضى


 


إبن جبير قال:


> مبروك أخي محمد ، أسأل الله لك العون والوفيق.


 


سالم المريمي قال:


> *مبروك*


 


engineer sameer قال:


> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


 


خلوف العراقي قال:


> الف مبروووووووووك


 


smart2troy قال:


> :7: :56: الف مبروك اخي محمد و والله انت جدير بها وبما هو افضل منها ولو اني اخاف من ان نخسر مشاركاتك القيمة وعلمك الواسع والذي كنا نستفيد منه, اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح دوما ولعلنا نسمع يوما عن عالم فيزياء مصري يأخذ جائزة عالمية اسمه محمد المصري :56:


 


ahmed ab قال:


> مبروك اخى الكريم واتمنى ان تزيد القسم وتنميه
> وشكرا


 


*اشكركم على كلامكم الراقي 

و اشكر الجميع على مروره الطيب*​


----------



## د حسين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

:13:أخي العزيز محمد المصري المحترم:13:
أتقدم إليك بأحر التهاني بمناسبة تعيينك مشرفا في قسم الطاقة المتجددة ...وانني أرى في ذلك تقديرا كبيرا لك من ادارة هذا الملتقى العلمي العالمي . والشكر للادارة على اختيارها الموفق هذا فأنت والله تستحق هذا التكريم .. أقول هذا من خلال مواضيعك وردودك الممتازة رغم أني لا أعرفك شخصيا .. واتمنى أن تجمعنا الأيام في لقاءات علمية وغير ذلك .... أتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي .. والنجاح المتزايد لهذا الملتقى العظيم .....................
 تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي للجميع
​


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

د حسين قال:


> :13:أخي العزيز محمد المصري المحترم:13:
> أتقدم إليك بأحر التهاني بمناسبة تعيينك مشرفا في قسم الطاقة المتجددة ...وانني أرى في ذلك تقديرا كبيرا لك من ادارة هذا الملتقى العلمي العالمي . والشكر للادارة على اختيارها الموفق هذا فأنت والله تستحق هذا التكريم .. أقول هذا من خلال مواضيعك وردودك الممتازة رغم أني لا أعرفك شخصيا .. واتمنى أن تجمعنا الأيام في لقاءات علمية وغير ذلك .... أتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي .. والنجاح المتزايد لهذا الملتقى العظيم .....................
> تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي للجميع
> ​





جزاك الله كل خير دكتور حسين


----------



## يحي الحربي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لاخينا محمد.المصري ثقة الادارة ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## سمير عمار (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ونتمنى التقدم والرقى والوصول الى أعلى الدرجات فى الناحية العلمية ونتمنى لسيادتكم التوفيق ونأمل أن يتم رفع المستوى العلمى والتقنى والفنى لقسم الطاقة المتجددة ونرغب فى الإحساس بالتغيير والذى هو سمة من سمات الحياة ولن يتضح هذا التغيير إلا بالرعاية الكاملة لهذا القسم والسعى الدائم لدفع المادة العلمية فى حوزة هذا القسم ولن يتحقق ذلك إلا بتكاتف الجميع فى نقل التكنولوجيا العالمية الى العالم العربى الأصيل والغرض من هذا كلة هو معاونة أنفسنا أولاً وأولادنا ثانياً ولذلك أرجو أن يتم بقدر المستطاع تزويد المكتبة الهندسية الخاصة بقسم الطاقة المتجددة بالمراجع العالمية والعربية وبترجمة الكتب والمراجع العالمية الى اللغة العربية لتعود الفائدة على الجميع وعلى الخصوص أولادنا أولاد العالم العربى وعموماً الف مبروك ونرجو أن ندرك أنك متواجد فى هذا الموقع 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## ابو سعيد محمد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## ابوالضحي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لك أخي وبالتوفيق


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف االـف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبررررررررروك اخي الكريم ومن ابداع الى ابداع اسال الله التوفيق لك...


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يحي الحربي قال:


> نبارك لاخينا محمد.المصري ثقة الادارة ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


 


سمير عمار قال:


> مبروك ونتمنى التقدم والرقى والوصول الى أعلى الدرجات فى الناحية العلمية ونتمنى لسيادتكم التوفيق ونأمل أن يتم رفع المستوى العلمى والتقنى والفنى لقسم الطاقة المتجددة ونرغب فى الإحساس بالتغيير والذى هو سمة من سمات الحياة ولن يتضح هذا التغيير إلا بالرعاية الكاملة لهذا القسم والسعى الدائم لدفع المادة العلمية فى حوزة هذا القسم ولن يتحقق ذلك إلا بتكاتف الجميع فى نقل التكنولوجيا العالمية الى العالم العربى الأصيل والغرض من هذا كلة هو معاونة أنفسنا أولاً وأولادنا ثانياً ولذلك أرجو أن يتم بقدر المستطاع تزويد المكتبة الهندسية الخاصة بقسم الطاقة المتجددة بالمراجع العالمية والعربية وبترجمة الكتب والمراجع العالمية الى اللغة العربية لتعود الفائدة على الجميع وعلى الخصوص أولادنا أولاد العالم العربى وعموماً الف مبروك ونرجو أن ندرك أنك متواجد فى هذا الموقع
> مهندس / سمير عمار


 


ابو سعيد محمد قال:


> ألف مبروك


 


intel dell قال:


> مبروك


 


ابوالضحي قال:


> مبارك لك أخي وبالتوفيق


 


بنت الكهروميكانيك قال:


> الف االـف مبرووووووووووووك


 


مهندسة طموحة87 قال:


> الف الف مبررررررررروك اخي الكريم ومن ابداع الى ابداع اسال الله التوفيق لك...


 



*أشكركم على كلامكم الراقي *​*

و اشكر الجميع على مروره الطيب​*​ 






*تحياتي للجميع*​ 
*محمد المصري*​


----------



## عمر محمد الكناص (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك 
وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## Ahmed Ab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------

